# Favorite Locomotive? Beware who you pick...a story.



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Earlier in the week I thought I could pick out a favorite locomotive to showcase in an active previous thread. I thought about it so much it gave me a massive headache, so I gowned a couple of tylenol with a shot of water and went to bed.

For once I slept a good long time. I awoke and headed for the kitchen to get my morning juice and pill regime. Standing in the kitchen I realized something was going on in the garage, more specifically the workshop. I downed my my morning constitution and put my ear to the wall.

My brain could hardly believe what my ears were hearing! The sounds were definitely train horns and whistles. Impossible...Since I don't have a sound system on my layout! Anxious and confused, I gimped my way quietly to the bed room, threw on some pants, grabbed my shop keys and headed to the shop. I could see that the garage door was closed, so a burglary was not an issue. 

As quietly as possible, I crept up to the shop door, and inserted the key into the door knob as silently as I could. It was then I heard...voices? Yes...voices! It was like a bunch of people arguing, preempted by those horns and whistles. Trying to be Ninja like, as ninja like as a gimpy middle aged guy can be, I slowly turned the the knob and pulled the door open!

The voices and sounds stopped instantly. But I was surprised and then shocked to see what my still sleepy eyes viewed.

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr

That's right readers, nearly every engine I owned, and all my long departed father's locomotives, were on the layout. Now you must understand, they were all boxed away for storage while I applied ballast, and a couple were not functional. The 0-4-0 switchers, aka Pixie and Dixie, were out from the engine shed, though at a distance from Mr Jinx. 

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The as I was considering who or what kind of sorcery could have done this, and I was thinking wtf...when I heard a deep voice say..."About time you showed up, come on down here and have a chat with us.

Before I could say "With who?" I felt light headed...things got blurry but I didn't fall, instead I couldn't move. My feet seemed glued to...

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

...except I couldn't talk. I did have a red flag in my hand though! And that's when the shouting and horn/whistle blowing started. Except now it was deafening! Helpless in all this I shouted for quiet. My shouts went unnoticed and after several moments had passed, I raised the flag and started waving it.

Within seconds, or so it seemed, the deafening din resided, to a couple of shhh's and some whispers of "Red Flag!"

I lowered the flag, and though I thought I wouldn't be able to speak, I heard my self say..."Would someone tell me what the hell is going on?" Silence. "Ok then," I growled, "Then restore me back to size!"

"Not so fast buster!" I realized it was Pixie speaking, despite the lack of a mouth. "We, well most of us, have a bone to pick with you!" There were a couple of snide "yeahs" and "that's right!" which came from elsewhere in the crowd.

"Ok...can someone explain what's going on?" I asked.

"Sure!" another voice chimed in to my right. I hopped around to see the nose of 728. "I got to run the track after you finished ballasting the diamond track area." He paused then continued. "I was telling everybody that I must be your favorite engine because you put me on your facebook page, and that's when a couple of the others got butt hurt and the argument started." he paused and I heard some snide giggles and at least one cough...

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Kinda looks like a steam vs diesel thing as well." I thought. "It's more that that!" a pair of voices chimed in. I jumped off the track and glanced behind Pixie. "Some of the older folks here feel like they're being ignored" said 8900. I frowned as I looked at both he and the Mehano Pacific.

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I turned to Pixie. Sadly, the weathered paint I coated my first engine with looked even worse close up. "Is that true?" I asked.

"It's that and what 728 said" was the reply. "Look at me...I mean, I'm a disaster!"
"True," I replied. "I intend on fixing that this spring, when it's warm enough to paint." And I'll replace the coupler I broke out ASAP." I paused... "Is that fair?" 

"That's fine." came the matter of fact reply. "Now what about the who's best deal?" 


"Yeah! YEAH!" the noise started from the left down the line. I hopped over the tracks and started waving the flag madly until the din subsided.

000_0006 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I lowered the flag and turned to 466 in front of me. 

000_0007 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"How'd both you Rock Island guys get stuck on the siding, and what's your beef?" I asked politely.

"We got placed here because A. We're a fallen flag and don't count. B. Because 247 back there is ok with what ever happens, but me, I'm awaiting a couple of details..." Plus,"he continued, "I thought I was your favorite!" He hmmfed out his horns. " You used to brag about my crawl speed." 

"Indeed." I replied. "you have a video on facebook, remember?" "And 247 has press time as well!"

"Oh yeah!" they tooted "We do!" I smiled. "We're cool here!" he added.

"Not us" a trio of voices cried out. "Over here!" they chortled.

000_0008 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I hopped over to a trio of F-7's. Before I could speak they interrupted.

"We should have our under carriages painted!" "And our numbers changed!" "I want my handles installed!" chimed the lead unit. "Yeah so do we, so do we!" they chorused in a familiar sounding trio of voices.

"Ok boys, " I chuckled, "For sure you've been named. Alvin, Simon, and Theodore!" until I get your numbers.

I hastened back behind the chattering F-7s. "I see you guy's are in the back." I stated. "Everything ok?

000_0009 by desertguy56, on Flickr

936 was the first to speak. "I'm cool...my prototype never existed, yet you got me running and detailed me a bit." "Thank you!"

23 chimed in. "Me too!" "You got me a buddy to pull, and I love my new paint and couplers."

" I could use a new headlight." chimed 1211, "But you fixed my paint and added all those decals to make me look like the real thing."

"You'll get that headlight today" I replied. The old switcher tooted happily. 

I hopped through the rip-rap and climbed through the 728's steps to the parking lot. Then I looked over the C&NW F units and GP-7 130.

000_0010 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Ok" I muttered. "You guys spent a bunch of time in the paint shop, and got a ton of details added." I pointed my flag at 130. "You got a set of brand new trucks so you could be run!"

The F units said nothing. 

" I want my cab painted properly," grumped the Geep."and cab windows".

"Cab windows I got, but unless you don't mind the wait, no paint until spring." I replied. 

Before 130 could be reply I sauntered back to the SD45 demonstrator.

000_0012 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"I remember when my father scrimped and saved to buy you." "You were supposed to be a limited run."

"And you put me in a fancy padded box worthy of that." he replied softly. "I can wait."

I bowed respectfully and at that moment, the steam engines let loose a chorus of whistles I hopped over furiously waving my flag. The Atlantic was the last to comply, so I stopped beside it.

000_0013 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Sir, I think that..."

"SIR?" with a shrill whistle. "SIR?...I'm a LADY, and don't you forget it!"

"My apologies!" I exclaimed. "What may I do for you?"

"Well first, you can tell that 728 that I have a video as well ANND you wrote that I crawl better than he and most of his kind do!"

"Indeed I did" I replied.

A chorus of diesel horns were silenced when I raised the flag.

"But" she stated, "you want me to pull a coal tender." " I am not a working girl. I do NOT burn coal!" She growled "Got it Buster?"

"Well the coal tender is smaller and would make you look thinner....not that you are not beautiful now.  I replied. "Besides, how long were you in that box before I took you out and got you running?"

"Hmmpf" was the reply. "A very long time" A giggle "Longer than you've been walking sweetie!" A sigh, if an engine could sigh. "But, you did get me running again." "So I'll try the tender."

Before she could change her mind I hopped quickly back to Mr Jinx. 

000_0014 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Jinxy, old pal you need matching tender trucks, tender railing and a front coupler, plus I can't have you chasing Pixie and Dixie all over the layout." "Savy?"

"Eyea hee hee hee, whatever you say boss!" he replied. "But I hate those meeses to pieces!"

Before anyone could chime in I headed back to the Mantua Mikado.

000_0015 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Old friend," I groaned. "I have let you down." But you need the most work and the most parts." 

"You saved me from the landfill" he replied with a hollow breath." "Surely there is some purpose to that."

"I promise there is my friend." I replied. " My father never completed you, so I will do my utmost to complete his task."

I strode back to the center of the gathering as quickly as hopping with paperboard base would let me. I waved the red flag briefly and asked for silence.

000_0016 by desertguy56, on Flickr

"Hear me out folks" I exclaimed. "Some of you do have grievances that need to be addressed! I have been reminded of these and intend to address them!" "But," I continued. "You will need to decide amongst yourselves A. If you want me to build the tracks you ride on or B. repair or detail you! I looked around and no one responded. "You will also decide among yourselves which among you shall be repaired first!" A murmur.

"Lastly, I want each of you to know, and also the ones who didn't come forth, that none of you are my favorite, and yet, all of you are! All of you, new or old, have a reason for being here. Many of you were my fathers, and you are special to me, but so are all of his cars, cabooses and buildings." I looked around again, but heard nothing.

I hopped backwards a few feet. "So..pick among yourselves who shall be next to be worked on and the rest of you... back into storage!" 
I hopped back once again. "And as far as fallen flags...that's a bunch of..."

I found myself falling backwards off the bench work, headed towards the floor. My last thought was that I hoped the rubber padding was a soft on plastic....

and then I AWOKE!


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Postlude:

After collecting my thoughts, I quickly dressed and headed out through the garage to the shop. 

I was surprised to find the shop door locked, but even more surprised and shocked when I opened the door.

The layout was nearly devoid of rolling stock EXCEPT...

The Atlantic was on the engine house track. It was backed up to the used coal tender. 

The Mountain was on the neighboring track. I've started to detailing it so it will be more prototypical. BTW both engines were in storage. :sly:

"Pixie and Dixie" are in the engine house. Jinxy is in storage...

The Mikado was on the workbench. it had been in storage...:dunno:

The 3 F-7s were on the layout. They have been moved into the house and so far they've received under carriage paint and new numbers have been ordered...:thumbsup:

All the other engines are in storage.

The flagman...he's up on the layout, near the engine house. 









After I picked him off the floor


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great fun.

Great pics.


Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Exactly what type of pills do you *take* in the morning?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Quite a story*

I wonder if Sir Topem Hat ever has to deal with this sort of insubordination? :laugh:

Great story!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Reminds me of my own locomotives, having issues with me. At least I know I'm not alone in the struggle with my locomotives, and each of them having their own personalities.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been having similar dreams like that since I was a kid. 

Great story. :laugh::appl:


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

You better check that pill bottle. I don't reckon that was Tylenol!

MG


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Who said trains do not spark imagination!

Loved the story - or was it????


----------

